# Retail Fertilizer Trends



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

DTN.

Regards, Mike

https://www.dtnpf.com/agriculture/web/ag/news/crops/article/2016/08/17/three-fertilizers-sees-large


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Figures, I bought a bunch of urea in July at the higher pricing.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This weeks report......still falling, but still too high. Needs to be below $250 ton on Pot, Phos, and Urea.

Regards, Mike

https://www.dtnpf.com/agriculture/web/ag/news/article/2016/08/24/fertilizers-see-steep-price-declines


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

50 tons of 32-0-0 delivered 2 weeks ago $197. This week $225 picked up. My Helena rep said its gonna come down a little more in the next few months. Supposedly $190 down at the port.


----------

